# Hello



## welder94 (Oct 20, 2010)

I know this is very weird but I'm going to ask anyway
Does anyone out there know any good work boots that last a long time
have a good price and are steel toed:thumbup:


----------



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

Just about anywhere you will find steel toed boots. Walmart has some, atwoods, tractor supply. I have a pair from walmart that was given to me, they are the survivor brand, steel toed. I like them, most steell toes are cold in the winter these are not, and keep my feet dry. i have worn them in the snow and had them wet all day and at the end of the day my feet started to get wet. Check around to see what fits your needs and price line.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd second Walmart, 3 years ago I was required to have steel toed shoes to walk through the plant where I worked, so my employer paid for them but I bought a pair for around $35 and I still wear them, although the shoe laces got worn from being drug over shingles.


----------

